# No Google Account



## purchaceking (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello all,
I have recently purchaced a droid 3 and learned alot from reading through your forums. I am a previous owner of the first Moto Droid (loved it). So to the problem, i have recently deodexed my stock rom and now my gmail force closes every time I try to open it. also there is no google talk nor does my android market deploy considering you need a gmail acct. I have downloaded gmail from the computer and installed it from SD with no avail. Any suggestion? Maybe I mucked something up when i deodexed? of forgot to do a step?

Your friend,
JH


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you sign back in your google account when you flashed the phone?

Stupid question I know, but sometimes it is that easy..


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Also, if you need them. You can download the gapps here--> http://goo-inside.me/gapps/gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip


----------

